# Upgrade to Electric



## sport-trac (Jan 24, 2005)

Hey guys / gals... starting to get more into plowing with the ATV.. I have a 2004.5 Sportsman 500 HO with the 60" Glacier plow system on it.

I use the Warn 2.5 Winch and just ordered the manual angle thing from the dealer  

Recently installed 2 55w fog /driving lights, ran power direct to battery and mounted switch next to Pod light.

Question is: am i going to kill my battery with the fog lights on?

I am also thinking about adding a "back-up" light and once the enclosure is done a 12v heater for it  ya..wimp i know.

Any ideas are appreciated.

James


----------



## sport-trac (Jan 24, 2005)

just read my own post... is there something I can do: IE: add a battery, to make sure that I dont die while out braving the elements ?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Why do you need so many lights? I use my lights that came stock on my ATV and they work great. If you want to add electrical stuff get some hand warmers.


----------



## sport-trac (Jan 24, 2005)

those are one of the items that I am thinking about as well... still concerned about the power draw.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

sport-trac;624121 said:


> those are one of the items that I am thinking about as well... still concerned about the power draw.


simply read abouthe amps that your lights or assosrys require... add them up, and make sure they dont over draw your system , them after installin ghtem measure to maek sure your still chaging the battery

might consider a bigger batttery to help even out the power draw with the winch if your close to the max charge rating

also , for refuerance, the wich , and lights should say the amps some were on them , but if they dont

watts = volts x amps so if it says 55 watt light, then 55/12 = 4.58 amps for example


----------

